# Oil? Clogging holes, espresso wont flow



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

High guys,

I've had a few different beans now which don't seem to want to turn to espresso.

Current ones are rave's El Salvador Finca El Carmen. Roasted 3 days ago so might be a little fresh but when I've encountered this before I've waited longer and the problem hasn't gone.

Basically when pulling a shot the basket seems to plug with an oily substance and I have to abort. Changing grind/tamp doesn't seem to change anything.

Any info on this would be helpful. Is it just the beans or something I might be doing?

Cheers

Sol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What is your dose in weight to nearest gram

Are you using a grinder

Whey basket are you using ( single - double - pressurised - non pressurised )

Using what machine and with what cleaning process for the machine

It won't be the beans - it will be technique / dose etc .


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Been making espresso quite happily for the last year, it is only the occasional type of beans.

Machine is a Rocket Cellini, grinder is a Mazzer Royal, using 18.00g (weighed every time) in a VST 18g straight wall basket.

Machine is regularly back-flushed in use and every few months cleaned with puly cafe/taken apart and regressed.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Worn burrs creating a surfeit of fines perhaps?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Grind much coarser?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you open the grinder and remove the burr's and carriers, you will possibly find the wiper arms on the lower burr carrier are gummed up with oil and fines. Possible cause oily beans combined with dull/ worn burr's.


----------

